# HOW DO I STOP BEING LAZY FUCK



## Hot Neighbourhood (Jul 15, 2021)

I FUCKING WASTED ANOTHER 2 HOURS ON THIS FORUM DOING NOTHING BUT TOUCHING MY DICK, I FUCKING HATE MYSELF IM A USELESS PIECE OF SHIT HOLT FUCK


----------



## wasteofspace (Jul 15, 2021)

Build disapline 
One small daily task at a time an build from there


----------



## wasteofspace (Jul 15, 2021)

nig


----------



## MostGLSlayer (Jul 15, 2021)

Drink some water


----------



## thecel (Jul 15, 2021)

You were touching your dick while ON THIS FORUM?

What’d you fap to? *O’Pry?!?*


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 15, 2021)

thecel said:


> You were touching your dick ON THIS FORUM?
> 
> What’d you fap to? O’Pry?!?


Chang laughing at people masturbating because he has a 5'8 model blonde stacy gf


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jul 15, 2021)

Hot Neighbourhood said:


> 2 HOURS


----------



## chaddyboi66 (Jul 15, 2021)

Hot Neighbourhood said:


> I FUCKING WASTED ANOTHER 2 HOURS ON THIS FORUM DOING NOTHING BUT TOUCHING MY DICK, I FUCKING HATE MYSELF IM A USELESS PIECE OF SHIT HOLT FUCK



>justdontbemedtheorymaxxthoerytbhtbh.exe


avi also gib me bgi bonder 

not bad for nigress tbh 

tbh


----------



## Deleted member 9890 (Jul 16, 2021)

chaddyboi66 said:


> >justdontbemedtheorymaxxthoerytbhtbh.exe
> 
> 
> avi also gib me bgi bonder
> ...


Meds reign supreme in every sphere of life


----------



## Deleted member 9890 (Jul 16, 2021)

Get up with sunrise


----------



## chaddyboi66 (Jul 16, 2021)

maximusmaxxed said:


> Meds reign supreme in every sphere of life


I know, I'm half med


----------



## Deleted member 9890 (Jul 16, 2021)

If you were full med you'd already have crushed your goals 3 years ago. 

All meds have spartan discipline combined with the ingenuity of davinci.


----------



## Deleted member 9890 (Jul 16, 2021)

Too bad nerdics obsess over muh efficiency muh clean streets muh orderliness

Meds are dominant in arts, culture and science

Just rot if you were born north of the glacial lakes in southern Switzerland


----------



## irrumator praetor (Jul 16, 2021)

"The soul of the sluggard craves and gets nothing, while the soul of the diligent is richly supplied"

"Whoever is slack in his work is a brother to him who destroys."

"Whoever works his land will have plenty of bread, but he who follows worthless pursuits lacks sense."


----------



## ShowerMaxxing (Jul 16, 2021)

thecel said:


> You were touching your dick while ON THIS FORUM?
> 
> What’d you fap to? *O’Pry?!?*


Probably a pic of londons cock or Chadlet emnesia


----------



## Hot Neighbourhood (Jul 16, 2021)

thecel said:


> You were touching your dick while ON THIS FORUM?
> 
> What’d you fap to? *O’Pry?!?*


man fuck you it wasnt meant to be taken literally


----------



## Mr.cope (Jul 16, 2021)

Hot Neighbourhood said:


> I FUCKING WASTED ANOTHER 2 HOURS ON THIS FORUM DOING NOTHING BUT *TOUCHING* *MY DICK*, I FUCKING HATE MYSELF IM A USELESS PIECE OF SHIT HOLT FUCK


There you go


----------



## Deleted member 11425 (Jul 16, 2021)

imagine the pain of not going anywhere in life in next few years, imagine just sitting on your ass and doing nothing, pain will only get stronger, it snowballs. Just do it .


----------



## Preston (Jul 31, 2021)

U could try drugs tbh


----------



## cracka (Aug 6, 2021)

Hot Neighbourhood said:


> I FUCKING WASTED ANOTHER 2 HOURS ON THIS FORUM DOING NOTHING BUT TOUCHING MY DICK, I FUCKING HATE MYSELF IM A USELESS PIECE OF SHIT HOLT FUCK


Deep Work Rules by Cal Newport and also read Emile Coue


----------



## Forever8 (Aug 6, 2021)

Hot Neighbourhood said:


> BUT TOUCHING MY DICK,


gay


----------



## Forever8 (Aug 6, 2021)

Hot Neighbourhood said:


> ON THIS FORUM DOING NOTHING BUT TOUCHING MY DICK,


gay


----------



## Euclidd (Aug 6, 2021)

Forever8 said:


> gay


gay


----------



## randomuser2407 (Aug 6, 2021)

STOP IT !


----------



## Nero (Aug 6, 2021)

cold shower


----------

